

Show HN: get links from Twitter timelines - abava
http://servletsuite.blogspot.com/2012/03/links-from-twitter.html

======
canatan01
Maybe you can also automatically show the real links in stead of the shortened
URLs (if they are shortened), so you have an idea of where the URLs will take
you.

